
Ask HN: Resources for teaching kids to code - taddeox
There have been a number of people in my neighborhood asking about a week long coding camp for kids in the area. One of the local universities runs such a thing, my wife and I both having degrees in computer science figured we could try our hand in running a camp like this out of our house for part of the summer.<p>We have been trying to track down good resources for teaching kids. We don&#x27;t want anything simple enough that kids could get online and learn it themselves (like code.org) because we want this camp to have more value than being motivation to be self taught. We are thinking about doing two age groups, one for kids younger than middle-school age and one for kids middle-school and older.<p>We&#x27;ve found a few things that we are looking into (teachkidsprogramming.org and greenfoot mostly). Does anyone know of anything else that would be useful for what we are doing?<p>Thanks in advance!
======
pdm55
Coding 4 Kids [https://www.tynker.com/](https://www.tynker.com/) tynker
__*[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16464909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16464909)
HN coding for kids
[https://www.computerscienceforkids.com/beginningvisualstudio...](https://www.computerscienceforkids.com/beginningvisualstudioexpresstutorialsforhighschoolstudentscomputersciencecurriculum/)
C# + SmallBasic curriculums
__*[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13499626](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13499626)
how to teach kids to code - resources
[https://www.codingkids.com.au/careers/](https://www.codingkids.com.au/careers/)
coding 4 kids - careers
[https://makecode.com/#about](https://makecode.com/#about) Microsoft – make
code __*

[https://github.com/robotopia-x/robotopia/](https://github.com/robotopia-x/robotopia/)
Github for Robocop

[https://developers.google.com/blockly/](https://developers.google.com/blockly/)
Google Building Blocky with Javascript

[https://computationalthinkingcourse.withgoogle.com/unit?unit...](https://computationalthinkingcourse.withgoogle.com/unit?unit=7&lesson=28)
chat bot

~~~
pdm55
Just found this simple html + javascript game
[https://www.w3schools.com/graphics/game_intro.asp](https://www.w3schools.com/graphics/game_intro.asp)

